# Walk n Dior sneakers - sizing



## Meichanao07

hi! Pls help. Im new in this forum by the way.

Anyway, i really want to purchase a walk n dior sneakers but I'm not sure what size to get. Is it true to size?

I'm a US9. This is my first Dior purchase. My valentino ballerina rockstud in patent leather is size 40, my gladiator flats is also 40. 

Should i get size 40 for the walk n dior?


----------



## mn_sue

Meichanao07 said:


> hi! Pls help. Im new in this forum by the way.
> 
> Anyway, i really want to purchase a walk n dior sneakers but I'm not sure what size to get. Is it true to size?
> 
> I'm a US9. This is my first Dior purchase. My valentino ballerina rockstud in patent leather is size 40, my gladiator flats is also 40.
> 
> Should i get size 40 for the walk n dior?



Hi there!

I normally wear US9-9.5 and EU40-41 depending on the design of the shoe. 

I wear the Walk n Dior in size 40.5. Chanel espadrille lambskin in EU41. Valentino ballerina in EU41.

I would say that the Dior shoes are TTS. Hope this helps. Take care.


----------



## Meichanao07

mn_sue said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I normally wear US9-9.5 and EU40-41 depending on the design of the shoe.
> 
> I wear the Walk n Dior in size 40.5. Chanel espadrille lambskin in EU41. Valentino ballerina in EU41.
> 
> I would say that the Dior shoes are TTS. Hope this helps. Take care.




Thank you for the help. I ordered eur40 since I wear valentino ballerina flats in EUR40. Hope it fits.


----------



## yukongolden

Does Dior  sneaker  sizing run equivalent to chanel sneakers sizing ?


----------



## OCMomof3

Mine are true to size.


----------



## RosiePenners

I am usually a size 7US/37IT. I tried both a 37 and 36.5. 37 was a bit too big but 36.5 is slightly too small if I wear them with socks. Without socks the 36.5 fit. Not sure if I should keep them or return because they aren’t a perfect perfect fit!


----------



## stockcharlie

RosiePenners said:


> I am usually a size 7US/37IT. I tried both a 37 and 36.5. 37 was a bit too big but 36.5 is slightly too small if I wear them with socks. Without socks the 36.5 fit. Not sure if I should keep them or return because they aren’t a perfect perfect fit!


Keep! I have been eyeing the same shoes in blue, so causal yet stylish! Don’t think we should wear them with socks anyways. Slip and go  are they comfortable? Worth the price tag in your opinion?


----------



## RosiePenners

stockcharlie said:


> Keep! I have been eyeing the same shoes in blue, so causal yet stylish! Don’t think we should wear them with socks anyways. Slip and go  are they comfortable? Worth the price tag in your opinion?


Yes! I like the blue ones too…maybe I’ll be more carefree with that colour too. The grey are a bit risky aren’t they? Lol. They are a bit comfortable, they need a little breaking in where the plastic and leather is. Worth it? Probably not but I love them anyway.


----------

